# a little venting, confusion and just no clue..



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't had any contact with misses for 3 weeks now and its bothering more than ever. After 4 months apart and many tries to jump start or salvage a relationship with her i feel more than ever of giving up. I know that we all have been there and every day there someone new joining the group. More and more i see it as her loss. I'm old school, you exhaust all options before you give up. Bottom line we all have to do whats best for us and if you know that you gave it your best shot and nothing came of it, then be proud of yourself. Its not easy to break yourself down and try to build yourself up into super spouse to save your marriage either through this site or therapy. Of course your spouse, family and friends would see it as a weakness and say he or she should just give up but you do what the spirit within will have you do. Its kinda lonely and i have tons of friends and yes i consider all on here to be a friend in this fight of all fights. Honestly i have been holding on to some hope that she would wake up and see the light of day, i dont think that will happen any time soon, lol. We are both from NY and live in NJ, she has since moved back to NY with her family, that seemed to be her plan for sometime now. I know that i need to talk to her now as for for sending the paperwork and needing a physical address and i don't want it to be done at her job.


----------

